# Karoo Lamb



## YeOldeOke (11/7/20)

Anybody know where I can get decent Karoo Lamb in Pta, or even in El Hellhole (Jhb)?

I'm dying for some, well, to pig out on it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (11/7/20)

https://www.google.co.za/search?sxs...hUKEwjKt8qa08TqAhX2BGMBHS3vB0EQ4dUDCAY&uact=5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/7/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Anybody know where I can get decent Karoo Lamb in Pta, or even in El Hellhole (Jhb)?
> 
> I'm dying for some, well, to pig out on it.


Ill find out for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/7/20)

Oooh so lus now!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (11/7/20)

I know of a Karoo farmer that ships to JHB if you want authentic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/7/20)

From the farmer sounds like damn great, but the problem is I'm the only one in the household that eats lamb so a whole or even half lamb is not on. I'm looking for a couple kg chops and maybe a leg per month only. Unless I buy a spacial freezer for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (12/7/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> From the farmer sounds like damn great, but the problem is I'm the only one in the household that eats lamb so a whole or even half lamb is not on. I'm looking for a couple kg chops and maybe a leg per month only. Unless I buy a spacial freezer for it.


For karoo, id get the freezer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> For karoo, id get the freezer!


That is what I'm leaning towards! I used to get a lamb once a month from Beaufort West when I was living in the Southern Cape, was worth it.

Just have to find space for another freezer, a battle incoming

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## oom_koos (13/7/20)

https://www.heydenrychs.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

